# my DNP cycle



## Nachez (Apr 10, 2006)

DNP day 1
500 mg DNP
today i start to feel the burn.
its a good day.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 10, 2006)

also took some clenbuterol to help jump start the system. and plenty of L-arginine
4.5 grams get the blood moving. and keep my blood pressure down n lower my cholesterol.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 10, 2006)

Can't lose the fat the normal way. Sad


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 10, 2006)

this guy can't be real


----------



## Nachez (Apr 11, 2006)

I am real old chap


----------



## Nachez (Apr 11, 2006)

DNP cycle Day 2
500 mgs
its slowly loading in for sure


ok still dont feel the heat

but am feeling the CCA stack
clen caffine and Apsrin.


----------



## topolo (Apr 11, 2006)

Tha Don said:
			
		

> this guy can't be real




Unfortunately he is real.............and the biggest idiot who has ever posted on a message board.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 11, 2006)

this dude is just the biggest asshole on this forum.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 11, 2006)

update day 2

im starting to really feel the burn
uh good god
im getting hot.
uhhhhhhhh
ice water is so so good.

update number 2

good god
Im starting to feel the DNP
and im burnin now
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ice water is my friend
i feel like running outside the the water hose naked
n hosen my self down. then jumpin in a kiddie pool full of ice water.

update to the update carbs make me burn more n get hotter.

im so hot im on fire. uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 12, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> im so hot im on fire. uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


hoody hoo master p. lets hope the no limit tank runs you over and puts you out of your misery!


----------



## Nachez (Apr 12, 2006)

day 3
Dnp 500 mg


the block is hot

I swear im the fi fi fi fireman fi fi fi fireman

ok that was for the dude above
btw guy go funk ur self u wanker!


not feelin much
took DNP late int he day
at 8 pm
had a  3 tests today didnt wanna be burnin up in class
or around sexy ass females at my college.
ya dig yall?


----------



## Nachez (Apr 12, 2006)

update
its getting hot in hur.  

uhhh


----------



## Nachez (Apr 13, 2006)

day 4
DNP 1000 mg
weight  ?

not feeling much so
i decided to
take a divided doses of 500 mg  and 500mg of dnp today
hopefully it will kick in.

Ok its started wroking now im feeling heat
and im sweating a lot.

that was just more humor earlier people!!!!!!!!

im not stupid enough to take 1500 mg of DNP!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 13, 2006)

Either you are joking or you are risking your life. It takes most people several days to feel anything, and you are running 1.5 grams of it a day?

Good luck.


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 13, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Either you are joking or you are risking your life. It takes most people several days to feel anything, and you are running 1.5 grams of it a day?
> 
> Good luck.



i think he said 1/2 a gram


----------



## topolo (Apr 13, 2006)

I think he is a moron.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 13, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> i think he said 1/2 a gram



The original post said 500 mg and 1000 mg.

I found that 600mg started showing sides very quickly for me, I couldn't deal with it. I think after 3 days I had to lower the dose. I would have been somewhere over 240 pounds.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 14, 2006)

Day 5
500 mg DNP
weight 189.5

damn im sweating

im beat
i did maneul labor today of cleaning out the garage.
Im hot and sweating

DNP is kicking my ass

its has taken full effect


----------



## topolo (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## Nachez (Apr 15, 2006)

day 6
500 mg DNP
weight 188
I will start sweating profusedly in a few hours.

I have gotten the lethergy from  dNP

dont feel like workin out!


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 15, 2006)

whats the problem??? how should he be taking this shit,,,,????? i have no idea about dnp


----------



## Mudge (Apr 15, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> Day 5
> its has taken full effect



Nope, those blood levels are still building. It will get worse.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 16, 2006)

Day 7
DNP 500 mg
weight 189.5 Gained water weight

Supplements today

ECAY stack

need energy


sweating hardcore now.

oy

gunna get me a work out on the bowflex and abroller.

update
for some reason it seems DNP is  making my gyno smaller.

hmmmm? could I have accidentally found a treatment for gyno?


----------



## Nachez (Apr 17, 2006)

day 8
500 mg DNP
weight 184

oy
i may add in another ECA Y stack today, seemed to work wonders with DNP
for dropping weight quick.


----------



## outofshapecis (Apr 17, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Nope, those blood levels are still building. It will get worse.


He's max'd out, it's at full effect.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 17, 2006)

*?*



			
				outofshapecis said:
			
		

> He's max'd out, it's at full effect.


no shib its at full effect guy
went to visit a friend accross the street.
bein outside for an hour
in the high heat
shit i was sweating like a mad man.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 17, 2006)

Took about 2 weeks to 'max out' for me. I went through 10 grams of DNP straight through.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 18, 2006)

man I hate water  weight gain

i gained  3 pounds

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

ECAY today, then DNP later in the day.


----------



## topolo (Apr 18, 2006)

I think that with your I.Q. you are unarmed and still extremely dangerous.


----------



## outofshapecis (Apr 19, 2006)

You laugh at his IQ yet you put down location of Uranus?  Either you're retarded or you're comedy career is failing.

Anyways, the thread starter is an intelligent individual and is running DNP properly.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 19, 2006)

dont mind him old chap
hes just the Dee dee dee of Ironmagforums.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 19, 2006)

day 10
DNP 500mg
weight 183

ok lost 1 pound of fat
and 3 of water weight    

when im dun i will put up b4 and after pics.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 19, 2006)

outofshapecis said:
			
		

> Anyways, the thread starter is an intelligent individual and is running DNP properly.


lmao!


----------



## Nachez (Apr 20, 2006)

Day 11
DNP 500 mg
i think im growing tolerance to DNP
i may need a harder hit






DNP isnt making me sweat as much then again it was only 70 degrees today and cloudy.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you preparing for a show?  How long do you intend to use DNP?

See, here's the thing we need to talk about, you and me.  Tight junctions in certain tissues and the importance of their integrity.

Anywhere you got ions pumped in and out of special structures in cells that are energy dependent, you've probably got very tightly packed arrange of cellular junctions, called tight junctions.  They allow for a gradient, a differnce in ion concentration to exist across a membrane, just as filter might control the movement of particles between one space and another.

Mostly, we're taking about important regulators, like calcium, magnesium, and sodium and potassium.

These tight junctions, they're critical to function of your kidneys, your heart and muscle tissue, they're found at the base of your brain, gating the flow of ions and compounds between your blood and the fluid inside your brain.

Now DNP at low levels, it fucks up the action of ATP (energy) regulation of these ion channels that are important to the function of these tight junctions.

At higher concentrations of dinitrophenol, a common lab solvent (by the way) that is lipophilic - it perferentially concentrates in membranes - will disrupt the function of these ion channel, and can irreversibly damage these membranes.

Maybe not such a good idea.

At low levels, it distrupts the smooth action of muscle contraction.  Thats important to bodybuilders, you know.  You're already seeing kidney effects.  Now, you continue to use caffeine and other dehyration agents, and that will put further stress on your kidneys.   You don't want them to stop doing their thing, controlling the oh so delicate balance of potassium and sodium.  Little too much or too little - calcium, sodium, potassium - and you can screw up another muscle - the heart.  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Myosin II-actin interaction in MDCK cells: role in cell shape changes in response to Ca2+ variations.  Castillo AM, Lagunes R, Urban M, Frixione E, Meza I.

Cultured MDCK cell monolayers respond to a low level of extracellular calcium ([Ca2+]e < or = 5 microM) with a loss of transepithelial electrical resistance and transport function, and changes in position of a circumferential ring of actin filaments tethered to the plasma membrane at the zonula adhaerens. Keeping this cytoskeletal structure in place seems necessary to preserve the architecture of the tight junctions and therefore their sealing capacity. All three effects are reversible upon restituting normal [Ca2+]e. Recent work provided evidence of actin-myosin interactions at the filament ring, thus suggesting a contraction process involved in the alteration of the actin cytoskeleton. We now report that active contraction does occur and causes an extensive morphological transformation of MDCK cells. A marked increase in cell height simultaneous with a decrease in width and area of contact to the substratum was seen within 10 min of removal of [Ca2+]e; recovery began immediately after replacing calcium, although it took longer for completion. Conventional and confocal epifluorescence studies showed actin colocalized with myosin II at various planes of resting or contracted cells, in particular at the ring level. Electron-micrographs revealed the circumferential actin ring associated with the plasma membrane in a waist-like constriction where Ca2+ was removed from the cultures. 

---> Contraction, as well as relaxation, in response to [Ca2+]e variations were inhibited by cytochalasin-D (an actin-filament disrupting drug), by okadaic acid( an inhibitor of myosin light-chain dephosphorylation), and by 2,3-butanedione monoxime (a blocker of myosin II ATPase activity). 

---> Similarly, no response [no contraction, and no relaxation] was observed in cells previously depleted of metabolic energy by *2,4-dinitrophenol* and 2-deoxy-D-glucose preincubation. The actin-myosin mediated reversible structural transformation of MDCK cells in response to [Ca2+]3 poses new questions for the interpretation of in vitro experiments, as well as for the understanding of epithelial function.

MDCK cells are an easily testable muscle cell model system.

Take home message:  You only use DNP for short periods. No more than 10 days, a week is even better.  You should only be using it for removing the very last few pounds, just a couple, before a bodybuilding show or competition.   You weigh the benefits and risks of use of DNP.  Its potent, it bioaccumulates in membranes, and it can have low level effects that you might not notice, but they're there, and they're a measurable cost for its use.

That's why some folks who commented here mention that other methods for fat loss should be used before this more drastic and costly chemical is employed.   Its not for spring cutting, for the beaches.  

This commentary isn't meant to be judgemental.  Its just a notation, and a bit of warning.  Got to know what you're using, and balance why, the benefits - sensibly against the risks.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep, if your potassium gets too low, you set your self up for a possible heart attack!


----------



## Nachez (Apr 20, 2006)

im preparing my self for personal training.
I wanna look just like my avatar.


----------



## topolo (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you certified at all? If you want to look like that you could always consider becoming a RD.

When you use drugs to get to a certain goal, if you dont have the means to maintain that (knowledge/discipline) then you are going to rebound anyway.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> im preparing my self for personal training.
> I wanna look just like my avatar.


You think that came from DNP?


----------



## topolo (Apr 21, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> You think that came from DNP?




He thinks the world is flat.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 21, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> im preparing my self for personal training.
> I wanna look just like my avatar.


preparing yourself for personal training by running DNP? mind explaining the link to me between DNP and personal training?


----------



## Nachez (Apr 22, 2006)

simple guy I have to look as good as possible
to sell my self as a trainer in the quickest amount of time.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 22, 2006)

day 11
1000 mg of DNP
definitely feeling the DNP today!


----------



## Nachez (Apr 22, 2006)

day 12
DNP 500 mg
feeling the DNP and sweating like mad

down to 182.5 pounds

now running  75 mg of ephedrine in deivided doses, with caffine  herbal asprin and yohimbie.


----------



## topolo (Apr 22, 2006)

this is the funniest thread of all time.


----------



## GFR (Apr 22, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> im preparing my self for personal training.
> I wanna look just like my avatar.


Personal training is about knowledge not looks son, the only trainer I payed for was 5'11 and about 155...he couldn't even bench 200lbs. But the guy was a fucking expert on every topic discussed on this site.


----------



## topolo (Apr 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Personal training is about knowledge not looks son, the only trainer I payed for was 5'11 and about 155...he couldn't even bench 200lbs. But the guy was a fucking expert on every topic discussed on this site.



did you take him in your mouth?


----------



## Nachez (Apr 22, 2006)

did you get him doggy in the lockeroom forman?


----------



## JordanMang (Apr 22, 2006)

The only guy I've ever talked to who could actually go into deep detail on every subject I've seen on this site, in magazines, or studies was like 5'9 with a big gut.  Even more so he was a salesman, but more then that he was just a general fitness guru ( as it seemed ), he was even extremely knowledgeable about random little known organic remedies and supplements.  I later found out he'd been in the fitness game for 25+ years.  He was part of the recon unit of the Marines in Vietnam, and more so he was friendly.  Most of the guys I see at gyms ( I don't use them generally, as I prefer my schools weightroom ) are just idiots even though they have the genetics.


----------



## GFR (Apr 22, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> The only guy I've ever talked to who could actually go into deep detail on every subject I've seen on this site, in magazines, or studies was like 5'9 with a big gut.  Even more so he was a salesman, but more then that he was just a general fitness guru ( as it seemed ), he was even extremely knowledgeable about random little known organic remedies and supplements.  I later found out he'd been in the fitness game for 25+ years.  He was part of the recon unit of the Marines in Vietnam, and more so he was friendly.  Most of the guys I see at gyms ( I don't use them generally, as I prefer my schools weightroom ) are just idiots even though they have the genetics.


Yep, many trainers are idiots who have trained only a year or two and used steroids from day one. All you have to do is watch them workout.....about 95% have no clue  how or what to do.


----------



## GFR (Apr 22, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> did you get him doggy in the lockeroom forman?


I tore that ass up son.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 24, 2006)

day 14
dNP 1000 mg divided doses of 500 mg

today i went on a date with a chick to 6 flags over Georgia

oy it was a long day, lots of walking, n deyhrating.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 24, 2006)

day 15
180 pounds

DNP 500 mg

got free samples in the mail from john
took 3 caps of speed and  liquid amp

oy i feel like utter shit

but i got down  to 180 pounds.  oyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Nachez (Apr 24, 2006)

well I am very knowledgable on all kinds of things, my problem is  a slow metabolism

thats why i ran the DNP cycle.

so id get cut quick, so i could attract clientel.

I have no problem gaining muscle

just have a problem losing fat
have fat genes on both sides of my family.
wasnt genetically blessed like black and asian dudes
who are naturally low body fat, and cut with little effort. Wasnt blessed with the high metabolism.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 24, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If you want to look like that you could always consider becoming a RD.


Is this sarcasm? RDs always seem to get a bad rap on bb boards. I've been in an RD program for over two years, and I can't imagine a better education that would enable someone to achieve their optimal physique through diet and exercise. We don't focus much on kinesiology, but the biochemistry, anatomy, and physiology one must learn to become an RD is amazing. You learn every principle there is concerning the regulation of energy metabolism, lipolysis, anabolism, etc. RDs deserve much more respect than they usually get on the boards. Their knowledge and expertise can be applied to bodybuilders just as well as the average pie eater.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 24, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> well I am very knowledgable on all kinds of things, my problem is  a slow metabolism....thats why i ran the DNP cycle.....so id get cut quick, so i could attract clientel.



*rolling eyes*


----------



## topolo (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Mudge (Apr 24, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> Is this sarcasm? RDs always seem to get a bad rap on bb boards. I've been in an RD program for over two years, and I can't imagine a better education that would enable someone to achieve their optimal physique through diet and exercise.



I never knew they had a bad rap. If you mean via kiddie posters or at places where George is "yours in sport," then I can imagine the posts such places might display would be rather moronic.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 25, 2006)

Rd?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2006)

Registered Dietician


----------



## Nachez (Apr 25, 2006)

day 16 DNP
500 mg
180 pounds

sweating my ass off,
hopefully by end of cycle I will be at 175 pounds.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 25, 2006)

More fuel for the fire, thanks to Andy13

DNP Reduces the production of damaging free radicals

Free radicals are generated from electron transport during aerobic respiration. When electrons are passed down the electron transport chain, protons are pumped into the inner membrane space, creating a proton gradient. The potential energy of this gradient is used to synthesize ATP from ADP and PO4. Occasionally, electrons are diverted to molecular oxygen at points during electron transport rather than proceeding through subsequent electron carriers. This one-electron reduction of oxygen generates superoxide (O2*-). This is a reactive oxygen species (ROS, a free radical) that is wreaks havoc on cellular components such as lipids, proteins, and DNA. Generation of ROS is undesirable. ROS cause oxidative damage. Oxidative damage is associated with onset of neurodegenerative disorders such as Alzheimer???s and Parkinson???s disease as well as cancer and aging.


DNP works by uncoupling oxidative phosphorylation. Specifically, DNP decreases the proton motive force by transporting protons back into the matrix. In essence, the cell has to work harder to make the same amount of ATP. What is interesting is that a decreased proton motive force and electro chemical gradient is associated with a REDUCED production of reactive oxygen species. Even though more substrates are metabolized and more electrons are passed through the electron transport chain (respiration is increase) to make the same amount of ATP, LESS damaging reactive oxygen species are generated. Oxidative damage from ROS is linked to onset of neurodegenerative disorders such as Alzheimer???s and Parkinson???s diseases as well as cancer and the process of aging. Mild uncoupling of oxidative phosphorylation (by DNP) has been shown to provide a protective effect against oxidative damage-mediated neurodegeneration in rats.

DNP, which causes mild uncoupling, may in fact be beneficial for one???s health. The dosage and administration frequency of DNP to provide these benefits remains unclear. It is quite possible that a dose of DNP too low to cause significant weight loss could still be have positive effects against undesirable ROS production.


J Neurotrauma. 2005 Oct;22(10):1142-9.

The uncoupling agent 2,4-dinitrophenol improves mitochondrial homeostasis following striatal quinolinic acid injections.

Korde AS, Sullivan PG, Maragos WF.

It is now generally accepted that excitotoxic cell death involves bioenergetic failure resulting from the cycling of Ca2+ and the generation of reactive oxygen species (ROS) by mitochondria. Both Ca2+ cycling and ROS formation by mitochondria are dependent on the mitochondrial membrane potential (Deltapsi(m)) that results from the proton gradient that is generated across the inner membrane. Mitochondrial uncoupling refers to a condition in which protons cross the inner membrane back into the matrix while bypassing the ATP synthase. As a consequence of this "short-circuit," there is a reduction in Deltapsi(m). We have previously demonstrated that animals treated with the classic uncoupling agent 2,4-dinitrophenol (DNP) show significant protection against brain damage following striatal injections of the NMDA agonist quinolinic acid (QA). In an effort to elucidate the mechanism of neuroprotection, we have assessed the effects of DNP on several parameters of mitochondrial function caused by QA. The results presented herein demonstrate that treatment with DNP attenuates QA-induced increases in mitochondrial Ca2+ levels and ROS formation and also improves mitochondrial respiration. Our findings indicate that DNP may confer protection against acute brain injury involving excitotoxic pathways by mechanisms that maintain mitochondrial function.

J Neurochem. 2005 Sep;94(6):1676-84. Epub 2005 Jul 25.

The mitochondrial uncoupler 2,4-dinitrophenol attenuates tissue damage and improves mitochondrial homeostasis following transient focal cerebral ischemia.

Korde AS, Pettigrew LC, Craddock SD, Maragos WF.

Ischemic stroke is caused by acute neuronal degeneration provoked by interruption of cerebral blood flow. Although the mechanisms contributing to ischemic neuronal degeneration are myriad, mitochondrial dysfunction is now recognized as a pivotal event that can lead to either necrotic or apoptotic neuronal death. Lack of suitable 'upstream' targets to prevent loss of mitochondrial homeostasis has, so far, restricted the development of mechanistically based interventions to promote neuronal survival. Here, we show that the uncoupling agent 2,4 dinitrophenol (DNP) reduces infarct volume approximately 40% in a model of focal ischemia-reperfusion injury in the rat brain. The mechanism of protection involves an early decrease in mitochondrial reactive oxygen species formation and calcium uptake leading to improved mitochondrial function and a reduction in the release of cytochrome c into the cytoplasm. The observed effects of DNP were not associated with enhanced cerebral perfusion. These findings indicate that compounds with uncoupling properties may confer neuroprotection through a mechanism involving stabilization of mitochondrial function.


J Neurotrauma. 2004 Oct;21(10):1396-404.
The mitochondrial uncoupling agent 2,4-dinitrophenol improves mitochondrial function, attenuates oxidative damage, and increases white matter sparing in the contused spinal cord.

Jin Y, McEwen ML, Nottingham SA, Maragos WF, Dragicevic NB, Sullivan PG, Springer JE.

The purpose of this study was to investigate the potential neuroprotective efficacy of the mitochondrial uncoupler 2,4-dinitrophenol (DNP) in rats following a mild to moderate spinal cord contusion injury. Animals received intraperitoneal injections of vehicle (DMSO) or 5 mg/mL of DNP prior to injury. Twenty-four hours following surgery, mitochondrial function was assessed in mitochondria isolated from spinal cord synaptosomes. In addition, synaptosomes were used to measure indicators of reactive oxygen species formation, lipid peroxidation, and protein oxidation. Relative to vehicle-treated animals, pretreatment with DNP maintained mitochondrial bioenergetics and significantly decreased reactive oxygen species levels, lipid peroxidation, and protein carbonyl content following spinal cord injury. Furthermore, pretreatment with DNP significantly increased the amount of remaining white matter at the injury epicenter 6 weeks after injury. These results indicate that treatment with mitochondrial uncoupling agents may provide a novel approach for the treatment of secondary injury following spinal cord contusion.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 26, 2006)

Extreme damage

>excitotoxic pathways / drug injury 
>Ischemic stroke / infarct
>spinal cord contusion.
>neurodegenerative disorders/Alzheimer???s and Parkinson???s, cancer and aging

Bottom line.

>The dosage and administration frequency of DNP to provide these benefits remains unclear. It is quite possible that a dose of DNP too low to cause significant weight loss could still be have positive effects against undesirable ROS production....for *extreme damage* cases.

The action of uncoupling proton motive force (electron transport respiratory chain) in mitochondria *automatically* assumes that oxidation isn't occuring, therefore less ATP is made, and oxygen free radicals aren't bening generated.

The presumption is that DNP would be used theraputically at low dose to prevent *excessive* free radical formation to occur when normal scavening mechanisms are inoperative, as is the case with glutamate excitotoxicity occuring from trissues damage associated wtih drug abuse, ethanol toxixity, or degenerative disorders, cancer, CVA (stroke) or crushing impact, or spinal chord injury.  

Apples and oranges situation...weight loss versus theraputic use...not comprable.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 26, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Registered Dietician


i thought you had to go to medical school to become one of those?


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 26, 2006)

Tha Don said:
			
		

> i thought you had to go to medical school to become one of those?


No. You get a B.S. in Nutrition, do an internship, and pass the exam. I'm getting the B.S., but a one year full time unpaid intership just isn't in my plans at this point.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 27, 2006)

if your going to Med school you might as well become a doctor or surgeon.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 27, 2006)

day 18
weight 185  (water weight gained  :/)
DNP 500 mg

last day of cycle.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 29, 2006)

weight 179

DNP been a life saver

now im on  ECAY stack

wish me luck


----------



## topolo (Apr 29, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> wish me luck



no


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> no


Bump


----------



## brollickby06 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont think its too wise to combine ECAY...ive heard bad things about Y combined with E...and apparently, aspirin doesnt do much
Why combine all 4?
Just do EC


----------



## brollickby06 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind..I just read your entire post and see youve been doing it this whole time....well, good luck to u


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 1, 2010)

""good god
Im starting to feel the DNP
and im burnin now
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ice water is my friend
i feel like running outside the the water hose naked
n hosen my self down. then jumpin in a kiddie pool full of ice water.

update to the update carbs make me burn more n get hotter.

im so hot im on fire. uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! ""


LOL


----------

